# Any Tar Heel News?



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any Tar Heel News?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open triple with shorter middle retired throwing a pheasant. Mixed bag. This morning it was 21 degrees with strong NNE wind blowing 18mph.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open Callbacks: 1,3,4,6-8,10-13,15-21,24,25,27,28,31,33,35,36,38-40....28 total


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Callbacks to 3rd: 3,4,6,7,8,12,13,15,16,17,19,20,21,24,25,27,28,33,35,36,38,40


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I was told Bill Goldstein won the derby.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Johnny and Kathy Armstrong for getting 4th in the Derby with one of my pups out of my first breeding of FC AFC Getty X AFC Repo. Flex is only 10 months of age and already showing promise.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to 4th: 3,4,6,7,8,12,13,15,24,25,27,36,38,40


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Callbacks to AM 2nd: 2,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,21,25,26,27,29,31,33,34,36 (24 dogs). Starting dog #8.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Callbacks to AM 3rd: 2,5,6,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,19,25,26,29,31,33,34,36 (18 dogs). 9 AM Start. Not sure # of starting dog.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st-27 2nd-38 3rd-40 4th-7 RJ-6 Jams- 4,13,24,25


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to William Sligh on the Amateur win with Raven...now qualified for the National Amateur!!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Way to go Bill and Raven!


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Jason and Wendy. Also, congrats to Bob Willow and his Raven/Rev son for his Derby second


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Big Congrats to William and Raven. Kudos on the Derby second ! My littermate Bijoux JAMed the north Florida Qualifying Friday,so Raven and Rev did good !!! We are thrilled for you and Raven.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations William and Raven!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Great job, William. Congrats!

Also, big congratulations to Monte French and Jesse for second and Don Garrett and Junior for 3rd in the AM.

Finally, congratulations to Eric Rutherford and Hippie for a 3rd in the Q.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Many thanks to this club for putting on a great trial. I judged the Am and we had great grounds, great help and great weather. And yes, our first series was only a double....


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Many thanks to this club for putting on a great trial. I judged the Am and we had great grounds, great help and great weather. And yes, our first series was only a double....


Hey , you judged the winner when we came up for your DQ a few years ago!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Only a double. I didn't run but I saw it.... it was a good one. Also congrats to Chris and Martha and Disco for 4th. 



Tim West said:


> Many thanks to this club for putting on a great trial. I judged the Am and we had great grounds, great help and great weather. And yes, our first series was only a double....


----------

